

Everyday creativity - RyanMcGreal
http://www.psychologytoday.com/articles/200910/everyday-creativity

======
JLaramie
creativity is in the eye of the beholder. But when creativity is applied to an
actual physical being, something that people can hold, use, and abuse, then
the understanding or appreciation of creativity can spread from the inventor
to the user.

